# 2016 Nissan Altima to get Significant Refresh



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan has big changes in store for the 2016 Altima. *
> 
> Details are still in the dark but product planners at Nissan have described the refresh as 'significant.' Nissan wants to make sure the Altima is ready to take on the best products in the midsize sedan segment, one of the most important in the US in terms of sales.
> 
> 'Camry did something very huge,' Pierre Loing, Nissan North America’s VP of product planning told _Automotive News_. 'I believe they did that probably because they thought the car was not where they wanted it to be,' he said. 'I’m not sure we’re going to go to that extent. But we’re going to do something significant for the Altima for the midcycle.'


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Altima to get Significant Refresh at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Considering Consumer Reports ranks the Altima at the bottom of its class, they better do something "significant!"


----------

